# Jimmy Fallon/Golden Video



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I got a laugh out of this video segment from the Tonight show with Jimmy Fallon. The Golden Retriever in the video is his.

Gary Frick Is a Party Animal for Beggin' Party Poppers | Video | The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon | NBC


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha, the things those treat companies come up with!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ha ha ha ah  
Thanks! I needed that belly laugh


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, funny.

Beautiful Goldie


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

That was great very funny.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a hoot.


----------

